# [Pokemon TCG] Newest Set: Plasma Blast



## Linkofone (Aug 14, 2013)

So ... recently I got interested in Pokemon TCG once again. The new set came out today and apparently included certain Pokemon that are very broken. 





Broken.

To those who play, what do y'all think?


----------

